

Microsoft (Yes, Microsoft) Has a Far-Out Vision - simas
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/technology/microsoft-yes-microsoft-has-a-far-out-vision.html

======
dag11
> A full decade before the Apple Watch, Microsoft introduced its own computer
> on a wrist.

Where can I learn more about this?

~~~
csixty4
Probably referring to MSN Direct (2004)
[http://www.nbcnews.com/id/3932102/ns/technology_and_science-...](http://www.nbcnews.com/id/3932102/ns/technology_and_science-
tech_and_gadgets/t/smart-watches-go-function-over-form/)

